# Paintwork Chevy Cruze Gen2



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ToniCruze said:


> Hello. Please tell me what should be the thickness of the paintwork on the Chevrolet Cruze 2016-2018.


Welcome Aboard!

That is a strange question. Do you need to color sand the original paint for some reason?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

